# Tulsa, OK Big Bee Buzz March 4-5, 2011



## NeilV

The Northeast Oklahoma Beekeepers Association Big Bee Buzz is scheculed for March 4-5, 2011 at the Eastside Christian Church, located at 1438 South Indianapolis Avenue
Tulsa, OK 74112

Our speakers this year will include:

1. Michael Palmer, fulltime beekeeper from Vermont who is a regular poster on beesource;

2. Grant Gilliard, sideliner beekeepr from Missouri who is also a regular poster on beesource;

3. Tony Jadczak, bee inspector for Maine who I have been told from good sources is a excellent speaker and "the best field inspector" several folks have ever known; and

4. Ed Levi, bee inspector for Arkansas and sideliner beekeeper himself, whom we try to get as a speaker for the simple reason that he always makes excellent, useful presentations. 

Nearly all of the presentations will focus on practical aspects of beekeeping, such as managing hives for honey production, overwintering hives, use of nucs and growing from a hobbiest to a sideliner and beyond. 

If you are interested in natural, chemical-free beekeeping, there should be some good information presented on that also. Michael Palmer and Ed Levi stress elminating the use of chemicals in their hives.

The cost is the ridiculously low sum of $25.00, which includes an evening meal on Friday and lunch on Saturday. NEOBA presents this seminar every year as part of our mission to educate folks in this region about beekeeping. We always have visitors from other states, and we present speakers who are worth traveling to see. I will post the actual schedule when it is finalized.

Come join in the fun!!!


----------



## Myron Denny

Questions you might address:
Is there a way we pre-register on-line?
Can we pay at the door as long as you know we are coming?
Will you list the suppliers that will be present?
Myron Denny


----------



## NeilV

You do not have to pre-register at all, BUT WE REALLY APPRECIATE PEOPLE WHO DO SO THAT WE CAN PLAN BETTER.

We do not currently have any way to pay/register online, but I hope to get that addressed at our next meeting in early January. 

We will make an announcement about suppliers as soon as we get that figured out. Usually Dadant from Paris, TX shows up. I have not called them yet.


----------



## mleck

I would be interested in attending this meeting. Can i get the information sent to me or will it all be posted here? I live in SE Kansas


----------



## NeilV

I can send you info, and it will be posted here too. Anybody who wants can send me a PM with contact info for updates.


----------



## NeilV

*Re: Tulsa, OK Big Bee Buzz March 4-5, 2011 -Tenative Speaker Schedule*

Here is the tenative schedule for our event. All of the speakers are confirmed, but there could be some minor tweaking of the subjects and/or order of presentation. 

This year's focus, other than eating and talking, is to hear from people who make all or part of their income keeping bees or inspecting bees, with an emphasis on managing hives for honey production.

FRIDAY, MARCH 4, 2011

5:30 p.m.	Registration

6:00 p.m.	Opening Announcements/Welcome

6:15 p.m.	Making Plastic Foundation Work For You - Grant Gillard

7:00 p.m. Let’s Eat!!! – Bar-B-Que Dinner

7:45 p.m.	Managing Hives for Honey Production - Michael Palmer

8:30 p.m. Comb Honey Options - Grant Gillard

9:00 p.m. Adjourn


SATURDAY, MARCH 5, 2011

8:30 a.m. Registration

9:00 a.m. Beekeeping Record Keeping - Ed Levi

9:45 a.m. Break

10:00 a.m. Nosema Treatment Strategies - Tony Jadczak

10:45 a.m. Break

11:00 a.m. Overwintering Nucs - Part 1 - Michael Palmer

11:45 a.m. Let’s Eat Some More!!!!! – Potluck Lunch

1:00 p.m. Overwintering Nucs - Part 2 - Michael Palmer

1:45 p.m. Break

2:00 p.m. Twenty-Five Hives: Expand A Hobby Into A Sideline Or Become A More Efficient Hobby Beekeeper - Grant Gillard

2:45 p.m. Break

3:00 p.m.	Beekeeping Armchair Traveler - Maine Wild Blueberry Pollination - Tony Jadczak

3:45 p.m. Question and Answer Session With All Panel Members

4:00 p.m. Auction and Raffle

4:15 p.m. Adjourn


----------



## NeilV

When I first posted the schedule, I accidentally had a wrong date in it. The Buzz is scheduled for March 4-5, 2011. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## okaive

Might not be able to make Fri, but I will try. And as for the pot luck on Sat, is there a list that goes out or are we going to have 50 green bean cassaroles? lol


----------



## Bsweet

Hope to make it there if the roads are clear by then(LOL) Jim


----------



## mleck

Will there be any vendors or consignments sales going on here>?


----------



## NeilV

There is no list for the potluck. While I am sure there will be at least one green bean casserole there, we somehow manage to have a big and varied spread of food. 

We are still trying to get a vendor figured out. We usually have Dadant there, but the person who manages the Dadant, Paris branch has a conflict. We are having the event earlier than normal this year and that led to the conflict. I will post something as soon as we get this figured out.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Ya, we tried to get Ray from dadant for our march meeting also, he is tied up until may...

mike


----------



## NeilV

*Re: Tulsa, OK Big Bee Buzz March 4-5, 2011 - Equipment Orders*

Good news. We have made arrangements to allow people to order from Dadant, Paris, TX location and then make arrangements to get the equipment shipped to Tulsa. The equipment will be disbursed by one of our members. Go ahead and order from Dadant Paris, and you can avoid shipping charges on your order, which you can then pick up in Tulsa. 

If you are making a massive order, please contact me, as this plan assumes that we are not dealing with a huge amount of equipment to ship. OTOH, if somebody is wanting to place a very large order, I suspect Ray at Dadant will be willing to figure out a way to make it happen.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## NeilV

Folks who want to order from Dadant need to call the Dadant Paris, TX branch at (903) 784-6145 AND PLACE YOUR ORDERS BY FEBRUARY 25, 2011.

You will need to pay with a debit/credit card. 

The products will be delivered to the Buzz, and NEOBA will cover the shipping/delivery costs. What this means is that you could cover the price of admission with savings on shipping pretty quickly.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## NeilV

Another update.

First, you can now go to NEOBA.org and preregister and pay. You are not required to pre-register, and you can show up the day of the event. We do not want anybody to stay home because they did not register.

OTOH, if you plan to attend, it would be really great if you would pre-register. It helps us to plan for food, etc. to know how many people will attend.

We also have learned that Ultrabreeze Bee Suits will be on sale. They need you to go to the Honeymoon Apiaries web page to pre-order. You will automatically be charged for shipping by the website. However, that will be refunded if you come to the Buzz to pick up your suit. 

They will have a few additional suits for sale, on a first-come, first-served basis. If you want a suit, please pre-order.

As mentioned above, you can order from Dadant, Paris with a credit card to avoid shipping charges, but Dadant will not have a booth there this year due to scheduling conflicts.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## NeilV

Just a shameless bump and a quick reminder that:

1. You can pre-register at NEOBA.org.

2. You need to call Dadant Paris, TX by this Friday to order stuff from them and have the items delivered to the Buzz with no shipping.

3. Ultrabreeze beesuits can be ordered online at honeymoonapiaries.com for free delivery to the Buzz.

Thanks, and hope to see some Beesource folks there.

Neil


----------



## okaive

why in the world does dadant close at 4pm? Don't they know that some people have real jobs and don't get home until after 4.

Well they just lost my money.


----------



## NeilV

Thanks to our speakers and to all who attended. This was an excellent seminar. 

Neil


----------



## Bsweet

The wife and I really enjoyed the BBB, the speakers were great,the people were great, we had a very good time. Was kinda surprised at the number of folks there that did not even have bees yet.We look forward to becoming NEOBA members soon and can't wait for BBB next year. Jim


----------



## Buckybee

I would like to thank all of you for making a Missouri boy feel welcome. Had a great time and met a lot of good folks. Thanks to all the speakers for your very informational presentations. I hope to see you all next year.. Brian


----------



## Michael Palmer

I too had a great time. Tony and I talked today, while waiting for the flight out of Tulsa, about how well we were treated and what a great group you have in OK. 

Writing from Chicago...stuck in town here...snow storm in Burlington and can't get home. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## NeilV

Oh no! And it's not even spring in Chicago. We really enjoyed all the speakers on this panel. It was really one of the best Buzzes ever.


----------

